#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-09-03
<Enrique_Diaz> Buenas Tardes a todos
<Enrique_Diaz> Leí el mensaje de invitación al taller informal y aqui estoy
<SergioMeneses> Enrique_Diaz: en el canal general
<Enrique_Diaz> la ficha que dice: ubuntu-co?
<Enrique_Diaz> ok, gracias
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: seria bueno que alguno de los presentes guardará la sesion asi sea en texto para alimentar la wiki
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-09-04
<Betoamatizta> Hola, quiero saber si puedo instalar ubunt en un espacio de 10 gigas
<Betoamatizta> Soy veterinario y no se mucho de esto
<arsayus23> buenos dias
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-08-28
<reydavid> holas?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-08-29
<epicfree> Hola
<Jeic> Hola!!
<Jeic> Actualmente Utilizo Windows
<Jeic> y he estado pensando en pasarme a Ubuntu
<Jeic> pero hasta donde tengo entendido....
<Jeic> la Cam de msn por ejemplo, no funciona bien ahi
<Jeic> que tan cierto es?
<Jeic> nadie?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-08-30
<dantequera> Buenos días.
<dantequera> soy aprendiz del sena piedecuesta del programa adsi
<dantequera> y en mi curso hemos optado por pasarnos a ubuntu
<dantequera> pero queremos saber si en santander hay un grupo con el cual podamos contar
<SergioMeneses> dantequera, saludos
<SergioMeneses> deberias preguntar por la lista de correos
<SergioMeneses> si hay gente en santander
<SergioMeneses> segun tengo entendido hay miembros de ubuntu colombia alli
<SergioMeneses> pero seria mejor q los contactaras por la lista de correos
<dantequera> La lista de correo la consigo en esta misma pagina?
<SergioMeneses> dantequera, en el sitio de ubuntu colombia
<SergioMeneses> www.ubuntu-co.com
<SergioMeneses> hay esta toda la informacion
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-09-01
<juancho> buenas tardes
<kathe> hola
<kathe> alguien me puede ayudar
<kathe> no hay link pa seguir en vivo el taller de hacking?
<Costeelation> si
<Costeelation> miralo aqui
<Costeelation> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPN0xDeDkdA&feature=youtu.be kathe.
<Costeelation> Guest10285,
<Guest10285> ok gracias
<Guest10285> eyyy Muchisimas gracias de verdad,, feliz tarde pa todos
<Costeelation> de nada :)
<Costeelation> aunque apenas estan como probando todo... seguro el link se renovará
<Costeelation> http://www.youtube.com/user/ubuntucolombia?v=aZ8D3_0bGj4
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-08-28
<BartOC31> ping ubuntu-co-bot
<BartOC31> ubuntu-co-bot ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> pong
<BartOC31> #startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting started Wed Aug 28 23:35:14 2013 UTC.  The chair is BartOC31. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<BartOC31> #topic Prueba de bots de reuniones
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: Prueba de bots de reuniones
<BartOC31> adsa
<BartOC31> #topic segunda prueba
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: segunda prueba
<BartOC31> #endmeeting
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting ended Wed Aug 28 23:36:43 2013 UTC.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting.2013-2013-08-28-23.35.moin.txt
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-08-29
<julianarmando> esperando a que sean las 9 :P
<BartOC31> hola julianarmando listo!! quedamos al tanto!!
<BartOC31> hoy vamos a utilizar el ubuntu-co-bot
<julianarmando> Y como es eso con el bot?
<BartOC31> julianarmando: mire es el hijo de https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<BartOC31> utiliza los mismo comandos!!
<julianarmando> Super bien, y quien va liderar esto hoy?
<julianarmando> Es como lo que se utiliza para botar y manejar todo en las reuniones de nuevos Ubuntu Members
<BartOC31> si julianarmando asi es...
<BartOC31> julianarmando:  yo me postule.. para esta reunion
<DonChichi> Hola
<julianarmando> Genial, de una :D
<BartOC31> Empezamos en 10 minutos..
<JHOSMAN> ok ha hago SPAM
<DonChichi> jajaja
<DonChichi> que mas
<DonChichi> Pasto es colombia
<DonChichi> :)
<DGUERRERO> Buenas Noches
<BartOC31> Buenas Noches DGUERRERO
<JHOSMAN> Buenas DGUERRERO
<Fernando_> Buenas noches
<BartOC31> Buenas Noches Fernando_
<JHOSMAN> BUneas Fernando_
<Fernando_> JHOSMAN, BartOC31 SergioMeneses julianarmando DonChichi DGUERRERO CarlosNeyPastor
<Fernando_> ya comenzaron?
<BartOC31> No Fernando_ faltan 5 minutos
<Fernando_> ok
<Fernando_> crei que era a las 8:30
<Fernando_> ya vuelvo entonces
<julianarmando> Buenas buenas :D
<Ubuntero|64299> buenas noches
<JHOSMAN> Buenas julianarmando
<JHOSMAN> buenas Ubuntero|64299
<BartOC31> Buenas Noches  Ubuntero|64299
<TutoxPC> Buenas Noches...
<JHOSMAN> Buenas TutoxPC
<WaSeidel> buenas noches pueblo
<JHOSMAN> Buenas noches WaSeidel o/ una papita!
<WaSeidel> yo quiero una JHOSMAN
<DonChichi> Fernando_: hola
<linux-redstone> Buenas noches damas y caballeros
<DonChichi> hola
<Ubuntero|64299> buenas noches linux-redstone
<BartOC31> Bueno  creo que vamos a empezar...
<linux-redstone> ¿Que hay de nuevo?
<DonChichi> Ubuntero|64299: hola
<BartOC31> ubuntu-co-bot: ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> pong
<BartOC31> # Startmeeting Reunion del Concilio
<BartOC31> #startmeeting  Reunion del Concilio
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting started Thu Aug 29 02:00:26 2013 UTC.  The chair is BartOC31. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ | Reunion del Concilio Meeting | Current topic:
<BartOC31> Buenas Noches a todos empezamos nuevamente una reunion del concilio!
<BartOC31> Agenda de hoy
<BartOC31> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/646/detail/
<BartOC31> #topic Convenio Campus Party Colombia 2013 
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ | Reunion del Concilio Meeting | Current topic: Convenio Campus Party Colombia 2013 
<BartOC31> JHOSMAN:  adelante
<BrayanBautista> Buenas noches BartOC31 camilogarcial11 CarlosNeyPastor DGUERRERO DonChichi JHOSMAN julianarmando SergioMeneses WaSeidel
<julianarmando> Buenas noches!
 * DGUERRERO slaps BrayanBautista around a bit with a large trout
<JHOSMAN> Señor@s del concilio, vieron un mail q envié esta mañana por parte de CPCO
<BartOC31> Sobre lo de Campus Market ?
<JHOSMAN> Si, ese es uno
 * DonChichi me despiertan cuando pase el tema de campus zzz
<JHOSMAN> julianarmando: BartOC31 lo vieron?
<BartOC31> bueno para los que no estan enterados UbuntuColombia va a participar como comunidad colaborada... en Campus y nos dieron 3 entradas para rifar y 2 entradas VIP
<julianarmando> Sí, Campus Market
<linux-redstone> uyyyyyyy
<BartOC31> Las entradas que se van a rifar solo son entradas no como los años pasado que tenian carpa
<JHOSMAN> Bueno, eso les iba a decir
<BartOC31> y las VIP son con camping
<JHOSMAN> inicialmente nos daban una entrada para rifar, ahora son 3
<JHOSMAN> y las 2VIP
<JHOSMAN> ademas tenemos el Campus market
<JHOSMAN> Estoy viendo y AndresMujica acabó de responder un mail de esos, dejenme ver
<Fernando_> yo estaba leyendo ese mail
<JHOSMAN> peren
<SergioMeneses> al fin si aprobaron eso?... uds leyeron lo que enviaron?
<SergioMeneses> no es por ser metido... pero esos terminos no van con nosotros
<BartOC31> JHOSMAN:  que le dieron de las conferencias
<ofprietoverdader> buenas noches alfinn en una reunion desde su inicio :D
<JHOSMAN> peren respondo el mail de andres
<JHOSMAN> q creo q está enredado
<julianarmando> ¿Cuales terminos?
<andresmauriciomu> hola chicos
<SergioMeneses> andres acaba de enviar mensaje al loco-council
<SergioMeneses> andresmauriciomu, \o
<andresmauriciomu> sipi
<ofprietoverdader> hola andresmauriciomu
<BrayanBautista> Hola andresmauriciomu
<andresmauriciomu> hola a todos
<SergioMeneses> andabamos hablando de ud
<andresmauriciomu> tenía pendiente leer el contrato  y ya pude leerlo en forma
<andresmauriciomu> la verdad... y con una leída que le doy (voy a darle más) no me gusta el tema
<BartOC31> SergioMeneses:  si ya lo estoy leyendo...
<BartOC31> andresmauriciomu:  estamos en el tema de campus..
<SergioMeneses> andresmauriciomu, totalmente de acuerdo
<JHOSMAN> Listo, respondido... andresmauriciomu acabo de responder unas cosas que creo está equiocado por la lista del concilio
<andresmauriciomu> una cosa es hacer un contrato con una persona para hacer la conferencia como ocurrió en años anteriores
<JHOSMAN> por favor revisen el correo
<andresmauriciomu> pero ya un contrato con la comunidad, en donde nos exigen cosas como el envio masivo de correos con información de futura networks no me parece algo sano para la comunidad.
<SergioMeneses> ya se firmo eso?
<SergioMeneses> quien lo firmo?
<JHOSMAN> con respecto a las conferencias, lo último que me han confirmado es que están ocupados pero ya la firma de los dos contratos están en proceso, nos cubriran los transportes
<andresmauriciomu> no se la verdad.
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses:  cada quien los firma (el de las conferencias)
<andresmauriciomu> igual digamos a nivel "formal"  y de acuerdo a los términos de canonical y de la comunidad Ubuntu
<andresmauriciomu> yo podría ser el único que lo firme
<andresmauriciomu> para que sea "medio" válido
<andresmauriciomu> teniendo en cuenta que legalmente
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, claro... hablamos de la comunidad
<andresmauriciomu> yo no soy nada de Ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> esperen!
<JHOSMAN> dejen hablar
<BartOC31> JHOSMAN:  ya se firmo el contrato de la comunidad de campus
<andresmauriciomu> ni de Ubuntu Colombia
<JHOSMAN> BartOC31: de comunidad NO se ha firmado nada
<andresmauriciomu> QUE PENA.. me puse a hablar  de corrido...
<JHOSMAN> se firmaron los de las conferencias (que se firman personalmente entre el conferencista y Campus)
<BartOC31> perfecto JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> las conferencias como digo
<JHOSMAN> dan transporte
<JHOSMAN> acampada
<JHOSMAN> catering el dia de la charla
<JHOSMAN> si se va un solo dia cubren hotel
<JHOSMAN> de o contrario pues acampada
<JHOSMAN> ademas estoy tramitando para que paguen con dinero la ponencia
<BartOC31> Bueno opino sobre el tema:  ya que en varias ocaciones con otras comunidades he firmado el convenio..
<JHOSMAN> creo q aprox 100K por ponencia, pero aún está en tramite
<andresmauriciomu> JHOSMAN: cuantos conferencistas de UCO quedaron?
<JHOSMAN> andresmauriciomu: 2
<andresmauriciomu> :/  ahh pokitos!! el año pasado fueron como 4???
<BartOC31> Pero JHOSMAN con el contrato podemos enviar a otro conferencistas..
<JHOSMAN> andresmauriciomu:  http://ubuntu-co.com/Campus%20Party%20Colombia%202013.html
<JHOSMAN> solo aprobaron 2
<JHOSMAN> la mia y la de Diego Ortiz
<andresmauriciomu> lástima...
<JHOSMAN> andresmauriciomu: pero como tendremos Campus Parket
<andresmauriciomu> que bien por diego, el tipo es un duro
<JHOSMAN> podemos usar ese espacio para dar lo que queramos en las noches
<andresmauriciomu> ok.
<andresmauriciomu> pero bueno
<JHOSMAN> para dar conferencias adicionales
<JHOSMAN> Con respecto a lo q andresmauriciomu dijo en el mail
<andresmauriciomu> Pregunta, que depende del contrato que enviaron para la comunidad ??
<JHOSMAN> UCO no está obligado a entregar bases de datos
<BartOC31> Pero igual van habilitar espacios en las noches para las comunidades den conferencias..
<andresmauriciomu> JHOSMAN: espere
<JHOSMAN> Lo que piden es q mantengamos informados por el medio que sea
<andresmauriciomu> antes una pregunta
<JHOSMAN> por la lista o por las redes sociales
<Fernando_> JHOSMAN, lo que toca hacer es diferencias bien el contrato de conferencista del convenio con la comunidad
<andresmauriciomu> el contrato para que es? es decir para dar acceso a que?
<JHOSMAN> se da cobertura por las redes y listo
<Fernando_> para que no confundamos las cosas
<BartOC31> JHOSMAN:  deje que termine andresmauriciomu
<JHOSMAN> andresmauriciomu: cual contrato?
<JHOSMAN> hay dos acuerdos
<JHOSMAN> Comunidad y Conferencia
<JHOSMAN> El de la conferencia es entre conferencista y campus
<JHOSMAN> el de comunidad es entre UCO y Campus
<JHOSMAN> el que le interesa y usted pelea es el de la comunidad
<JHOSMAN> por eso no se ha firmado
<JHOSMAN> y por eso se está tratando el tema
<BartOC31> listo JHOSMAN ?
<andresmauriciomu> ok, respondame la pregunta
<JHOSMAN> cual pregunta?
<andresmauriciomu> ok
<andresmauriciomu> se la cambio entonces
<andresmauriciomu> si NO firmamos el "contrato" "convenio" "como se llame"  QUE PASA?
<JHOSMAN> el de la comunidad?
<andresmauriciomu> sip
<andresmauriciomu> el de la comunidad.
<JHOSMAN> pues no nos dan entradas VIP ni la de las de rifar
<JHOSMAN> ni tenemos campus market
<SergioMeneses> vea pues
<julianarmando> Si no se firma no hay entradas, tampoco hay campus market
<BartOC31> y los demas beneficios que dan
<JHOSMAN> aja
 * DonChichi sigue durmiendo
<JHOSMAN> no hay comunidad
<JHOSMAN> presente en el campus
<SergioMeneses> como dicen... nos tienen
<JHOSMAN> pero aún así habrian conferencias
<Fernando_> igual este inconformismo con el convenio que ofrece campus es general
<JHOSMAN> pero no se permitir{ia promocionar la Comuniad y/o productos dentro del campus
<Fernando_> entre las comunidades
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_: muchas comunidades han mencionado el inconformismo
<JHOSMAN> pero por lo menos aumentaron las entradas para regalar
<Fernando_> y creo que campus no va a ceder mucho
<Fernando_> mas de lo que ha cedido
<linux-redstone> Resumiendo: firman, pero se llenan de basura comercial
<JHOSMAN> andresmauriciomu: además tengamos en cuenta q este año son 4000 entradas y bajaron todas las condiciones
<SergioMeneses> entonces dejemos asi.... no nos gastemos mas, que vayan los conferencistas y salimos de eso
<JHOSMAN> linux-redstone: no tan así
<andresmauriciomu> la verdad no me gusta lo del convenio con la comunidad....
<Fernando_> a mi lo que me parece exagerado es tener que atarse un año a dar publicidad de campus
<andresmauriciomu> linux-redstone: de acuerdo... así lo veo
<Fernando_> por un evento que dura una semana
<andresmauriciomu> Fernando_: de acuerdo.. así lo veo
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_:  NO nos ataremos
<andresmauriciomu> NO me gusta el item 2-a
<Fernando_> pero es que venga
<andresmauriciomu> JHOSMAN: la verdad sí.  Es un contrato.
<Fernando_> eso no es una camisa de fuerza, es una propuesta
<Fernando_> y creo que se puede crear una contrapropuesta
<linux-redstone> por lo que entendí, veo que firmar ese contrato, es perjudicial
<JHOSMAN> andresmauriciomu: no es un contrato
<julianarmando> el acuerdo siempre ha sido de un año, y lo de la cantidad de entradas para rifar lo aumentaron hoy (por si no les llego el correo) van a dar mas en caso de que se inscriban mas de 100 al sorteo
<JHOSMAN> es un "acuerdo"
<Fernando_> JHOSMAN,  la misma vaina
<andresmauriciomu> de hecho todo el ítem 2 no me gusta.
<Fernando_> es un compromiso
<Fernando_> si usted firma adquiere un compromiso
<linux-redstone> ¡EN FIN!
<JHOSMAN> -.-
<andresmauriciomu> julianarmando, pero hasta donde yo se, jamas hemos firmado un acuerdo a nivel de comunidad
<andresmauriciomu> solo individual.
<JHOSMAN> andresmauriciomu: me dicen que siempre se ha echo así
<JHOSMAN> en años anteriores
<JHOSMAN> las otras comunidades
<andresmauriciomu> pero nunca con nosotros.
<andresmauriciomu> bueno
<andresmauriciomu> entonces eso es lo que tenemos que discutir
<JHOSMAN> otra cosa es que nos colguemos y se hala pasado eso por alto
<JHOSMAN> BartOC31:  esoy en lo correcto?
<BartOC31> Miren lo que dice el convenio
<andresmauriciomu> si Ubuntu Colombia va a firmar ese acuerdo como esta planteado.
<SergioMeneses> yo digo algo: en ediciones anteriores hemos tenido mas espacios y beneficios sin firmar nada... no creo que esto haga diferencia y si nos puede atar en mucha letra menuda
<andresmauriciomu> SergioMeneses: +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1
<BartOC31> Miren  les comento algo..
<linux-redstone> ehhhhh ¿puedo ver el acuerdo?
<JHOSMAN> linux-redstone: está en la lista del concilio
<DonChichi> En vez de llersen de basura comercial https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2013-August/036479.html
<ofprietoverdader> me gustaria ami tambien leer un poco
<JHOSMAN> que es privada
<andresmauriciomu> linux-redstone: yap dame un segundo...
<andresmauriciomu> gracias DonChichi
<andresmauriciomu> JHOSMAN: NO ES PRIVADA.  LA lista del Concilio NO ES PRIVADA
<BartOC31> opino lo siguiente...
<andresmauriciomu> los logs son públicos y nada de lo que se discute allí es privado.
<BartOC31> terminemos el tema por la lista del concilio... y esperamos la respuesta del Loco Concilio..
<DonChichi> andresmauriciomu: JHOSMAN la lista del concilio deben moderarala
<julianarmando> como se ha hechoo el convenio o acuerdo los años anteriores?
<DonChichi> Aprovar temas
<julianarmando> siempre todas las comunidades firman el acuerdo
<JHOSMAN> aja
<BartOC31> julianarmando:  si siempre las comunidades firman convenio
<Fernando_> a mi me da rabia es que se quieren quedar con todo el billete
<JHOSMAN> que por "debuenas" UCO no lo ha firmado
<Fernando_> campus no es pobre
<JHOSMAN> pero nos han "cojido" este año
<BartOC31> Bueno sigamos con la reunion....
<Fernando_> recibe plata del gobierno, de patrocinadores y aparte cobran las entradas
<DonChichi> Fernando_: es futura jejeje
<DonChichi> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2013-August/036479.html
<Fernando_> DonChichi, eso futura
<DonChichi> miren esos contratos
<BartOC31> #topic Nuevo Administrador redes Sociales
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ | Reunion del Concilio Meeting | Current topic: Nuevo Administrador redes Sociales
<andresmauriciomu> DonChichi:  ofprietoverdader linux-redstone  este es el correo con el acuerdo propuesto  https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-concilio/msg03343.html
<JHOSMAN> ummm
<BartOC31> JHOSMAN:  Nuevo administrador de redes sociales
<JHOSMAN> Bueno...
<Fernando_> pero entonces que concluimos de campus?
<andresmauriciomu> BartOC31: POR FAVOR espere
<andresmauriciomu> BartOC31: creo que no hemos cerrado la discusión del tema del campus
<julianarmando> porque vamos a cambiar de tema si no se ha terminado de hablar lo de campus party?
<DonChichi> -1 a seguir el tema de campus
<BartOC31> andresmauriciomu:  julianarmando y no vamos a terminar porque no esperamos la respuesta al correo que usted envio al loco concilio.. y terminamos de debatir por la lisya.. para poder seguir con los demas temas
<andresmauriciomu> Fernando_: lo de la plata realmente no importa.... digamos que por eso no vamos ni debemos sufrir.  Es por lo que implica para la comunidad.
<JHOSMAN> Quien está en contra de firmar, explique por qué (teniendo en cuenta lo que se explicó)
<BartOC31> o hagamos una votacion...
<julianarmando> lo que debe hacer la comunidad segun el acuerdo son 3 cosas, 1 poner un adserver por un año, 2) enviar 3 correos al año a la base de datos 3) relpaldar con 3 publicaciones en la home del sitio nosekecosa y 4) crear almenos dos actividades en la plataforma campusero
<julianarmando> deberiamos votar
<julianarmando> digo 4 cosas no 3 xD
<SergioMeneses> BartOC31, eso puede demorar dias... se lo digo yo
<DonChichi> Base de datos que vaina hay que demandar a futura por habeas data
<linux-redstone> NO, yo veo eso perjudicial
<JHOSMAN> umm andresmauriciomu envió correo a LoCO
<DonChichi> Que vote la comunidad
<julianarmando> el habeas data no aplica asi
<BartOC31> bueno que dicen entonces lo sometemos a votacion por aqui mismo..
<andresmauriciomu> BartOC31: ok, entiendo que esperemos a ver que nos dicen los otros loco contacts del tema.   me parece válido. Igual si quisiera saber la opinión de la gente de ustedes al respecto.  No tanto una votación porque creo que es algo que se debe escalar, pero si algo que se debe discutir y consultar.
<JHOSMAN> DonChichi: que UCO no está obligado a entregar Bases de Datos de NADA y nunca será así!
<DonChichi> como se ha votado por logo y por los miembros del concilio
<BartOC31> Entonces como quedamos!!
<julianarmando> pero no entiendo xD envian como mil correos y publicaciones del flisol, de otros eventos  y no va a ser posible reenviar 3 correos al evento que ha traido a personas como maddog?
<andresmauriciomu> espere, vamos en orden.
<andresmauriciomu> julianarmando:  resumio muy bien los puntos.
<JHOSMAN> ...
<andresmauriciomu> el primer caso, el tema del adserver.  Eso creo que es algo inaceptable para la comunidad.  Que piensan uds?
<JHOSMAN> andresmauriciomu: es un banner creo
<JHOSMAN> se puede poner en una publicacion
<JHOSMAN> como siempre se ha echo
<SergioMeneses> andresmauriciomu, total
<JHOSMAN> en adserver (codigo incrustado)
<JHOSMAN> como cualquier imagen
<JHOSMAN> q enlaza al sitio web de Campus
<julianarmando> el adserver es un banner que se pone en el sitio, en done sale informacion del evento
<JHOSMAN> No es nada intrusivo
<JHOSMAN> se pone dentro de la publicación del evento
<andresmauriciomu> no JHOSMAN, un adserver es lo de publicidad que lo persigue a uno por todo internet... si ud busca algo en google comienza a aparecerle publicidad de eso en todos los adserver...
<JHOSMAN> como se ha publicado el evento los años anteriores
<andresmauriciomu> un banner es diferente a un adserver.
<JHOSMAN> http://ubuntu-co.com/ubuntu-colombia-te-lleva-al-campus-party-colombia-2012
<JHOSMAN> que tiene de diferente? andresmauriciomu
<julianarmando> entonces, el "adserver" es esto que aparece en http://www.juarbo.com/ en la parte de la derecha
<andresmauriciomu> un adserver hala información de cookies para mostrarle publicidad focalizada de acuerdo a sus busquedas.
<andresmauriciomu> un banner es una imagen que ponemos nosotros sobre el campus party.
<JHOSMAN> andresmauriciomu: =S
<andresmauriciomu> nada que lo persiga.
<JHOSMAN> eso lo hage Google Adwords
<linux-redstone> apoyo a andresmauriciomu
<JHOSMAN> en este caso es algo creado por futura
<andresmauriciomu> JHOSMAN:  google Adwords es un ADSERVER.
<JHOSMAN> algo como impresiones
<JHOSMAN> de banners q configuran ellos
<JHOSMAN> para q salgan
<andresmauriciomu> julianarmando: sip, a mí me sale una publicidad de zoho crm, por no decir de porno xxx ;)
<JHOSMAN> El AdServer es proveeido por Futura Networks, no es Google Adwords ni ImpresonesWeb ni ningun sitio de lo q indicaron (eso entendí en el mail)
<julianarmando> en el banner de campus party?
<JHOSMAN> si JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> si julianarmando
<JHOSMAN> les copiaré
<julianarmando> osea pregunto a andresmauriciomu que dice que le sale publicidad de zoho y porno xD
<JHOSMAN> "Aprovecho para deciros también, el código ad server que usaremos será el mismo de los años anteriores, si alguien no lo tiene por favor que me lo solicite en un correo con el asunto 'AD SERVER' para mantener un poco el orden ;)"
<DonChichi> Evaluen el costo de un banner en un año
<JHOSMAN> Las promociones se lanzan a través de unos minisitios web que creamos nosotros y van enlazados al ad server que tenéis que colocar en vuestra web.
<JHOSMAN> Cada persona que se apunta en cada minisitio queda reflejada de modo que cuando cerramos las promociones sabemos cuantos inscritos ha tenido cada comunidad.
<JHOSMAN> Así que no tenéis que preocuparos por nada :)
<DonChichi> Si el costo amerita contra lo que dan
<andresmauriciomu> julianarmando: efectivamente en el cajón de CAMPUS me sale lo de campus,
<andresmauriciomu> pero es un adserver cuyo contenido es controlado por un tercero
<andresmauriciomu> no por la comunidad.
<JHOSMAN> pues si
<JHOSMAN> por futura
<andresmauriciomu> se me ocurre entonces otra cosa.
<julianarmando> y normalmente sale esto http://juegosfera.org/adcoso.png
<andresmauriciomu> Podemos preguntar a OTRAS comunidades como ha sido en años anteriores?
<JHOSMAN> algo asi =) bien julianarmando
<JHOSMAN> andresmauriciomu: hay un grupo
<JHOSMAN> en FB
<BartOC31> andresmauriciomu:  ha sido el mismo proceso y hemos firmado el mismo acuerdo....
<JHOSMAN> si desean obtener info, solicito q los agreguen
<JHOSMAN> por si quieren solventar las dudas
<BartOC31> yo lo he firmado con RedTIC y OC3gamers
<JHOSMAN> siempre ha sido así
<BartOC31> Y nosotros lo manejamos asi.
<andresmauriciomu> julianarmando: sip eso es lo que veo.. pero apunta a esto: http://ads.campus-party.org/
<julianarmando> yo puedo responder lo de las otras comunidades, soy comunidad de campus party desde que empezaron las comunidades con campus colombia por eso les hablo asi tal cual como son las cosas
<DonChichi> Authorization Required
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, andamos en administracion nueva... :S
<DonChichi> Next next next
<BartOC31> Se deja codigo adserver  en la web de la comunidad y se envia un correo invitando a participar en el evento..
<julianarmando> si <andresmauriciomu> apunta a alla porque me imagino que ahi es donde cuentan las visitas, y de donde vienen las visitas y luego redirecciona creo que a live campus
<Fernando_> bueno eso no se ve tan traumatico
<JHOSMAN> andresmauriciomu: si desea mas info lo agrego al grupo de Facebook y habla con las otras comunidades, y con verónica... al respecto
<JHOSMAN> aja =) julianarmando
<andresmauriciomu> julianarmando:  y hay garantía que después no nos llenen de spam? de publicidad? me refiero al finalizar el campus?
<JHOSMAN> es que no es traumatico como lo vieron al inicio
<andresmauriciomu> no se puede eliminar después de finalizado el campus?
<JHOSMAN> andresmauriciomu: para eso están los terminos y condiciones
<JHOSMAN> al registrarse la persona acepta las condiciones
<JHOSMAN> pero llega al correo personal
<JHOSMAN> mas no a la lista
<BartOC31> andresmauriciomu:  si claro....
<andresmauriciomu> JHOSMAN: ahí dice que debemos dejar un año eso en nuestra web.
<JHOSMAN> supongo q uno pide la baja
<BartOC31> nosotros somos libres de decir cuando se acaba el acuerdo..
<JHOSMAN> andresmauriciomu: perono quedará un banner invasivo
<JHOSMAN> se puede edjar siempre
<julianarmando> desde que estoy con ellos, nunca han puesto nada ke no sea relacionado con campus party.
<JHOSMAN> o quitar
<andresmauriciomu> JHOSMAN:  no hablo del individuo, sino de lo que nos piden pongamos en nuetra web.
<JHOSMAN> BartOC31:  tiene razón
<BartOC31> +1 julianarmando
<DonChichi> Que decida la comunidad eso vaina!!!
<JHOSMAN> cuando se acabe lo podemos quitar
<BartOC31>  andresmauriciomu solo el adserver que dicen.. e invitar a la comunidad a participar..
<andresmauriciomu> ok, queda un poco más claro ese primer punto.  Pero no estoy 100% convencido.   El segundo punto dice lo de los correos a la base de datos.  Como es eso julianarmando
<BartOC31> SEGUNDO. DURACIÓN
<BartOC31> Este acuerdo tendrá una duración de un año desde la fecha de su firma. En el caso de que alguna de las partes quiera dar por
<BartOC31> finalizado el acuerdo, habrá de notificarlo a la otra parte de forma fehaciente con un mes de antelación a la finalización de
<BartOC31> dicho acuerdo de colaboración, sin que ello de lugar a derecho a compensación o indemnización de ninguna clase a favor de la
<BartOC31> otra
<JHOSMAN> andresmauriciomu:  UCO no entregará bases de datos insisto!
<andresmauriciomu> JHOSMAN: Yo no estoy diciendo eso.
<julianarmando> uco no va a entrar bases de datos.. quien hablo de entregar bases de datos?
<JHOSMAN> eso dijeron al inicio
<andresmauriciomu> JHOSMAN: el acuerdo exige enviar 3 correos con contenido determinado por Futura Networks a la base de datos de UCO
<andresmauriciomu> JHOSMAN: leyó mal.
<JHOSMAN> Pues se envia
<julianarmando> ese punto dice que piden que se envien 3 correos a la base de datos de usuarios, como quien dice mandar 3 correos a los miembros de la comunidad
<JHOSMAN> aumm
<julianarmando> o mandar 3 correos a la lista
<JHOSMAN> si =/ me acabo de dar cuenta
<JHOSMAN> pero suponfo q es del contenido
<JHOSMAN> de las conferencias
<JHOSMAN> y contenidos
<julianarmando> si, normalmente es como de las conferencias que quedan grabadas "en este caso podrian ser las conferencias de SL"
<andresmauriciomu> ese es el problema..  no podemos suponer.  Debemos tener certeza y claridad para poder tomar una decisión acertada.
<JHOSMAN> aja
<JHOSMAN> voy a preguntar eso en el grupo
<andresmauriciomu> si piden enviar publicidad de futura no me parece, pero si es enviar el contenido de una conferencia o las conferencias para ese día, pues no veo lío.
<JHOSMAN> preguntaré y quedamos por la lista del concilio les parece?
<andresmauriciomu> ok, ya hubo una respuesta de los gringos.
<julianarmando> Normalmente no envian nada para publicar, pero segun el punto del acuerdo (y es en lo que deberiamos enfocarnos) deben ser 3 correos que se envien a la lista de u-co y que siempre tendran que ver con actividades afines
<andresmauriciomu> I would definitely consult legal counsel on this before signing anything.  I don't have any records of Ubuntu Ohio being involved with Campus Party.  I'm a little leery about being your possibly being co-opted as an advertising channel for Campus Party as you mention above...they should handle that themselves.
<andresmauriciomu> I would definitely consult legal counsel on this before signing anything.  I don't have any records of Ubuntu Ohio being involved with Campus Party.  I'm a little leery about being your possibly being co-opted as an advertising channel for Campus Party as you mention above...they should handle that themselves.
<andresmauriciomu> I would definitely consult legal counsel on this before signing anything.  I don't have any records of Ubuntu Ohio being involved with Campus Party.  I'm a little leery about being your possibly being co-opted as an advertising channel for Campus Party as you mention above...they should handle that themselves.
<andresmauriciomu> PERDON.. se me fue 3 veces.
<Fernando_> +1 andresmauriciomu
<Fernando_> si son cosas de SL no hay lio
<Fernando_> pero deberia quedar claro
<Fernando_> no supuesto
<andresmauriciomu> la última frase es lo que me molesta a mí. Que nos convirtamos en medio de advertising.... :/ .. por UN año.
<SergioMeneses> andresmauriciomu, total!
<JHOSMAN> ok
<JHOSMAN> dejenme pregunto
<JHOSMAN> y vamos por la lista ok?
<DonChichi> andresmauriciomu: +1
<julianarmando> deberiamos hacer un listado de requerimientos y enviarlo a veronica y acordar esos puntos, por ejemplo que el adserver este de tal a tal fecha y que los correos que van a enviarse van a estar relacionados con el area de SL de campus unicamente
<BartOC31> +1 julianarmando
<JHOSMAN> oigan
<JHOSMAN> vean
<JHOSMAN> b)     La Comunidad enviará 3 correos electrónicos al año a su base de
<JHOSMAN> datos de usuarios con el texto que les haga llegar
<JHOSMAN> desde Futura Networks, y que siempre tendrá que ver con actividades afines.
<JHOSMAN> En el caso de que la comunidad no
<JHOSMAN> disponga de base de datos de usuarios respaldará la noticia por medio de
<JHOSMAN> sus redes sociales a sus seguidores en las
<JHOSMAN> es decir
<JHOSMAN> podemos enviar correo
<JHOSMAN> o hacer social media
<JHOSMAN> para no enviar mails
<JHOSMAN> hacemos publicaciones por las redes sociales y se arregla el problema
<JHOSMAN> =)
<andresmauriciomu> ok.  Igual tengamos en cuenta que también debemos atenernos a los lineamientos que den de Ubuntu.
<JHOSMAN> -.-"
<SergioMeneses> es que eso es lo que no han notado
<SergioMeneses> no smos una comunidad normal
<SergioMeneses> y que tanto es el no firmar eso?
<andresmauriciomu> Me parece bien lo que dice julianarmando les propongo entonces lo que dice BartOC31 de esperar que responden en la lista de locos para con eso tomar una decisión.
<JHOSMAN> =S
<DonChichi> andresmauriciomu: +1 (aunque ya no tenga voto)
<julianarmando> pues es que si es tan critico lo de enviar eso a la lista, yo lo envio a la lista 3 veces al año y si les parece muy spam me banean jajaja
<BartOC31> +1 andresmauriciomu
<andresmauriciomu> julianarmando:  lol ;)
<BartOC31> entonces ahora si podemos continuar ??
<Fernando_> +1
<andresmauriciomu> julianarmando:  lo que pasa es que porque en años anteriores no tuvimos que "vendernos" así ???  eso es lo que me desagrada.. igual entiendo que pudo ser que se les paso a ellos por alto... pero bueno... continuemos
<BartOC31> Ahora si JHOSMAN lo de Nuevo administrador de Redes Sociales..
<JHOSMAN> continuemos, veo valido solo hacer publicaciones por redes sociales y no tocamos la lista....
<JHOSMAN> ok
<JHOSMAN> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2013-August/036791.html
<JHOSMAN> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2013-August/036792.html
<JHOSMAN> Aprueban a Peter?
<andresmauriciomu> yo no tengo lio con el
<andresmauriciomu> me parece bueno
<BartOC31> El ha estado muy atento incluso va ayudar tambien en el desarrollo de la web de UbuConLA
<andresmauriciomu> y si mal no recuerdo el ha generado contenido por facebook
<BartOC31> se ve muy comprometido..
<BartOC31> +1 andresmauriciomu
<JHOSMAN> andresmauriciomu: el no puede generar contenido en FB
<JHOSMAN> por q no tiene permisos
<Fernando_> +1
<DonChichi> por fin xDDD
<BrayanBautista> +1 Peter
<julianarmando> no lo conozco xD pero que ha hecho de bueno los que lo conocen o porque deberiamos aprobarlo
<DonChichi> BrayanBautista: despierte!!!!!!!
<julianarmando> deberiamos hacer una votacion con el bot para usarlo no? xD
<BartOC31> sip julianarmando vamos haber.. jeje
<andresmauriciomu> ahh entonces no lo conozco
<andresmauriciomu> pense k era uno k publicaba por facebook
<Fernando_> en la lista lo he visto muy activo
<JHOSMAN> andresmauriciomu: solo yo publico y BartOC31:P
<Fernando_> responde bastantes correos
<Fernando_> lo que me lleva a suponer que tiene tiempo
<andresmauriciomu> el en donde esta?
<Fernando_> ademas si se ofrecio tiene ganas
<JHOSMAN> Bogta
<andresmauriciomu> oki
<andresmauriciomu> sip
<andresmauriciomu> de una
<Fernando_> y para mi esos dos son los requisitos principales, ganas y tiempo
<JHOSMAN> https://www.facebook.com/taconmercury?fref=ts
<BartOC31> Por favor votar de la siguiente forma: +1 (aprobar), 0 (neutro) or -1 (desacuerdo) cuando les diga
<DonChichi> JHOSMAN: tiene link a la wiki de peter?
<JHOSMAN> BartOC31:  despierte a ubuntu-co-bot
<BartOC31> #vote Eleccion de Nuevo ADMINISTRADOR DE REDES SOCIALES
<ubuntu-co-bot> Please vote on: Eleccion de Nuevo ADMINISTRADOR DE REDES SOCIALES
<ubuntu-co-bot> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<BartOC31> +1
<ubuntu-co-bot> +1 received from BartOC31
<JHOSMAN> +1
<ubuntu-co-bot> +1 received from JHOSMAN
<Fernando_> +1
<ubuntu-co-bot> +1 received from Fernando_
<BrayanBautista> +1
<ubuntu-co-bot> +1 received from BrayanBautista
<andresmauriciomu> +1
<ubuntu-co-bot> +1 received from andresmauriciomu
<DGUERRERO> +1
<ubuntu-co-bot> +1 received from DGUERRERO
<julianarmando> +1
<ubuntu-co-bot> +1 received from julianarmando
<ofprietoverdader> +1
<ubuntu-co-bot> +1 received from ofprietoverdader
<andresmauriciomu> hehe
<DonChichi> +2
<JHOSMAN> DonChichi: -.-"
<andresmauriciomu> bueno creo que la pregunta va tarde, pero eso incluye tambien pagina web?
<JHOSMAN> andresmauriciomu: puede ser
<SergioMeneses> #endvote
<JHOSMAN> aunque noe s tan crítico
<SergioMeneses> BartOC31, ↑↑↑↑
<DonChichi> +1
<ubuntu-co-bot> +1 received from DonChichi
<JHOSMAN> son mas criticas las publicaciones
<BartOC31> bueno continuamos con la agenda
<JHOSMAN> el sitio web se mantiene lento y de eso hay tiempo
<BartOC31> #topic Moderacion de la Lista de Correo 
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ | Reunion del Concilio Meeting | Current topic: Moderacion de la Lista de Correo 
<JHOSMAN> no hay q hacer envote?
<JHOSMAN> digo..
<andresmauriciomu> igual en la web publican varios, sergio, BartOC31, JHOSMAN ....
<JHOSMAN> endvote
<SergioMeneses> BartOC31, envie el comando q escribi
<andresmauriciomu> JHOSMAN: ya lo hizo SergioMeneses
<BartOC31> #endvote
<ubuntu-co-bot> Voting ended on: Eleccion de Nuevo ADMINISTRADOR DE REDES SOCIALES
<ubuntu-co-bot> Votes for:9 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<ubuntu-co-bot> Motion carried
<JHOSMAN> si ve q no andresmauriciomu :P jaja
<andresmauriciomu> ahh
<SergioMeneses> andresmauriciomu, no solo el chair debe hacerlo
<andresmauriciomu> es k uno k es bruto pa esto
<JHOSMAN> xD
 * SergioMeneses hugs andresmauriciomu 
<BartOC31> andresmauriciomu:  +1
<JHOSMAN> sigan
<BartOC31> julianarmando:  empezo la discusion por la lista con lo de la moderacion de la lista de correo
 * DonChichi quiere traer un tema a la mesa
<julianarmando> porque <DonChichi> puede votar?
<DonChichi> Por que el bot me quiere
<andresmauriciomu> julianarmando: realmente no puede, pero pues los votos que cuentan estan...
<DonChichi> No impone
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot:  -1 DonChichi XD
<ubuntu-co-bot> JHOSMAN: Error: "-1" is not a valid command.
<JHOSMAN> =( okay
<DonChichi> jaja
<andresmauriciomu> respecto al tema de la moderación
<julianarmando> jajajaja . - que paso con la discusion por la moderacion de la lista?
<BartOC31> si andresmauriciomu adelante..
<andresmauriciomu> estoy de acuerdo con lo que la gente respondió en general
<andresmauriciomu> es decir
<andresmauriciomu> esto es una comunidad y pues todos tienen dudas sobre los temas ligados a nuestra area
<andresmauriciomu> no le veo nada de malo que se generen esos hilos.
<linux-redstone> ¿puedo dar mi opinión?
<andresmauriciomu> generan contenido y mejoran el conocimiento de todos
<Fernando_> +1 andresmauriciomu
<BartOC31> linux-redstone:  despues de andresmauriciomu
<andresmauriciomu> no deberia ser cerrado solo a un tema
<andresmauriciomu> linux-redstone: adelante
<DonChichi> Pero 0 software privativo o por lo menos muy respetuosamente decirles que pilas
<julianarmando> sip, a mi tambien me parecio super bien, osea tienen razon si la lista puede servir que sirva para ayudar gente lo ideal seria de temas de ubuntu o relacionados pero igual no esta nada mal
<BartOC31> bueno esperamos el aporte de linux-redstone y continuamos..
<linux-redstone> yo quiero insistir que den una respuesta más decente sobre dudas con software privativo
<andresmauriciomu> DonChichi: yo no le veo tampoco lio a eso.. es decir.. que me recomiendan para reemplazar x sw privativo es valido...  que pidan la licencia pirata de x sw privativo pues eso si es malo....
<linux-redstone> no tan tajante,
<linux-redstone> y tan discriminativo
<julianarmando> peeeero... deberiamos tener una pagina en la wiki no se si hay.. donde esten esos lineamientos
<andresmauriciomu> ahhh linux-redstone tienes razón... a veces son muy groseros.... :/
<WilmarGiraldo> bueno, realmente he visto cosas en la lista que nunca debieron estar, pero hay cosas que simplemente contribuyen al conocimiento comun, asi no diga Ubuntu por ningun lado
<DonChichi> andresmauriciomu: asi se debe platear +1
<linux-redstone> si alguien sabe cómo ayudarles, que lo hagan por privado
<julianarmando> que en la lista se permite tal cosa tal cosa peeero nooooo pedrir cracks o seriales o esas cosas no? cosa que en dado caso se pueda direccionar la persona a que revise eso y sepa porque no debio haber enviado eso
<WilmarGiraldo> y contestar con un "·la lista no es para esto" es demasiado grosero, sobre todo con gente q apenas ingresa a la lista y solo quiere un poco de dirección sobre algun tema
 * JHOSMAN he aumentado el soporte por facebook https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntucolombia/ :P
<WilmarGiraldo> de hecho, los nuevos en la lista generalmente tambien son nuevos en Linux y Ubuntu, siempre habrá un punto medio en donde se deben socializar estos temas con respeto
<linux-redstone> exacto, no me gustó la manera de como le respondieron al niño que preguntó qué lenguaje de programacion debería aprender
<andresmauriciomu> WilmarGiraldo: tienes razon, lo que pasa es que es una comunidad tan diversa y con opiniones tan fuertes y extremas en algunos casos que es muy dificil evitar que eso ocurre.. creo que es algo normal y tipico..  Por ahí hay un post sobre la vida en las listas de correo, es muy divertido y retrata la realidad. si alguien lo tiene a la mano que lo co
<andresmauriciomu> mparta.  En general creo que lo que se debe hacer es moderar los excesos pero no podemos silenciar a una persona.. no podemos quitarle el derecho a expresarse y opinar... le podemos dar lineamientos como dice julianarmando pero no censurar...
<andresmauriciomu> linux-redstone: en esos casos debes intervenir.  no esperemos que los otros lo hagan.  si alguno ve un acto de groseria, pues amablemente invite a ser cordiales con los nuevos, y al nuevo hagalo sentirse bienvenido y respondale la pregunta..
<julianarmando> <linux-redstone> al del lenguaje de programacion hasta donde vi le respondieron bien no?
<BartOC3> Perdon se fue la luz por la casa...:S
<BartOC3> Bueno ya podemos seguir.. o hay algo mas que decir..
<ofprietoverdader> jeje BartOC3 hay que pagar XD
<andresmauriciomu> BartOC3: +1 por seguir...
<ofprietoverdader> +1
<ofprietoverdader> sigamos
<linux-redstone> si, pero al correo que mandaron después, pusieron como que esta comunidad no responde ese tipo de preguntas
<BartOC3> #topic UbuConLA 2014- Informe de Reunion 
<Fernando_> +1
<Fernando_> sigamos que se hace tarde
<julianarmando> pero en que queda? osea esos lineamientos de la lista o como sea, no deberian quedar solo aqui... pero bueno sigmaos xD
<linux-redstone> UbuConLA
<BartOC3> aca esta el log de la reunion: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/23/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html quedamos en reunirnos cada 15 dias los jueves a las 08:00pm
<BartOC3> Ya se esta solicitando apoyo en la lista de tareas que hay
<BartOC3> y lo principal es la pagina web..
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: quienes van para el equipo de la web?
<ofprietoverdader> dios yo me estoy poniendo al dia en correos y ando ahorrando para el viajesito de bogota-cartagena :D estare atendiendo a esto por lista
 * andresmauriciomu se debe retirar ya..   no olviden el tema de SFD que estamos muy dormidos con eso.... slds un abrazo
<JHOSMAN> andresmauriciomu: vea =) http://ubuntu-co.com
 * andresmauriciomu no olviden definir moderador
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, hace dos dias envie el mensaje... se andan esperando solicitudes
<JHOSMAN> si, lo vi
<ofprietoverdader> ok, andresmauriciomu yo en este evento voy a stand con otra comunidad pero en lo que se pueda colaborar hay estare
<JHOSMAN> y creo q solo yo respondí
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, no.... muchos respondieron
<JHOSMAN> :o si?
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN:  hay un tema por la lista de UbuConLA... hay dos personas mas de UVe y peter UCO mas pablo..
<SergioMeneses> hay que buscar diseñadores tambien
 * JHOSMAN mirando la lista xD
<SergioMeneses> ademas esta lucas!
<BartOC3> +1 SergioMeneses
<ofprietoverdader> ofpriet haciendo lomismo que jhosman
<SergioMeneses> Lucas diseña para ubuntu-touch ahorita pero nos puede ayudar
<SergioMeneses> lo conozco y seguro se nos une
<linux-redstone> hmmm estoy haciendo los bocetos del diseño de la pagina
<BartOC3> Se les recuerda a todos que pueden participar en la organizacion es un eventos de todos
<BartOC3> Excelente linux-redstone: !!
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses:  yo he hablado con Lucas =) seguro será un buen trabajo
<BartOC3> Alguien mas tiene alguna duda o pregunta al respecto a UbuConLA
<SergioMeneses> linux-redstone, excelente
<JHOSMAN> no
<SergioMeneses> recuerden que la lista es publica para q nos envien informacion
<DonChichi> BartOC3: viene el patron mayor?
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  +1 y todos estan invitados a participar!!
<ofprietoverdader> disculpen DonChichi quien es ?
<julianarmando> no se que es la UbuConLa :P alquien me manda un link donde entieda bien?
<BrayanBautista> es don forigua
<julianarmando> <ofprietoverdader> DonChichi por la manera de trollear creo que es forigua
<BartOC3> julianarmando:  o.O
<BartOC3> julianarmando: http://www.ubuconla.org/ :P
<JHOSMAN> sigan
<BartOC3> Bueno algo mas...
<ofprietoverdader> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Y563_S7tzU
<BartOC3> Bueno continuamos...
<BartOC3> siguiente tema. Proyectos UbuntuColombia
<ofprietoverdader> hay que verguenza XD
<JHOSMAN> BartOC3: con respecto a lo de la semana pasada del sitio web
<julianarmando> Gracias :D
<BartOC3> la semana pasada realizamos una ruenion y yo envie el acta por la lista...
<JHOSMAN> he realizado unos ajustes
<JHOSMAN> http://ubuntu-co.com/
<ofprietoverdader> excelente BartOC3 esta seman inician los juegos que dijeron por lista de urt?
<andresmauriciomu> super ofprietoverdader!!!!
<JHOSMAN> además ya estoy en aprovisionamiento de http://ubuntu-co.com/podacst
<DonChichi1> JHOSMAN: quedo muy tesa felicidades
<linux-redstone> la barra unity?
<JHOSMAN> solo falta arreglar algo de permisos y creo q ya
<JHOSMAN> no hay nada mas de sitio web :P
<julianarmando> y porque en la pagina http://www.ubuconla.org/ no aparece ubuntu-co abajo? bueno yo despues me entero bien que es todo eso xD
 * JHOSMAN fin de la transmision
<JHOSMAN> linux-redstone: son varias cosas
<ofprietoverdader> hay no  ya me da pena jejeeje era un saludo para el de montevideo jeje andresmauriciomu
<JHOSMAN> la barra de unity, suavizado de fuente, aumento de tamaño de las letras, nuevas cajas sociales, justificado det extos....
<BartOC3> julianarmando:  aparece a mano derecha al final..
<JHOSMAN> eso en resumen
<JHOSMAN> falta el sitio del podcast y ya
<linux-redstone> hmm el podcast ¿que temas van a meter ahi?
<JHOSMAN> que ya lo termine y envié captura por la lista de correo
<JHOSMAN> linux-redstone:  eso lo sabe julianarmando
<BartOC3> Creo que podemos reunirnos la proxima semana el miercoles que opinan para tratar los demas proyectos q hacen falta y proponer nuevo proyectos por todos..
<BartOC3> linux-redstone:  ese proyecto lo esta llevando julianarmando
<linux-redstone> ok
<ofprietoverdader> oigan yo estaba pensando en un podcast de video con una bandera de ubuntu en eso de la maraton de colores oa lgo asi
<ofprietoverdader> que va a salir
<JHOSMAN> así quedará el sitio de podcast http://i.imgur.com/mjd8XNw.png
<ofprietoverdader> the color run
<linux-redstone> me gusta me gusta
<Fernando_> excelente JHOSMAN
<julianarmando> Me gusta me gusta!
<JHOSMAN> algo mas de proyectos?
<BartOC3> alguien mas tiene algo que decir respecto a los proyectos ?
<linux-redstone> en lo posible, tengo listo el servidor de minecraft
<linux-redstone> el domingo
<BartOC3> linux-redstone:  perfecto ya sabe me avisa por la lista de correo..
<JHOSMAN> next
<linux-redstone> ok, ¿alguien va a jugar este domingo en Urban Terror?
<linux-redstone> jaja
<BartOC3> Siguiente tema: Software Freedom Day Colombia 2013
<JHOSMAN> DonChichi1: hable pues!
<BartOC3> que ciudades vamos a tener precencia DonChichi1
<BrayanBautista> =D
<ofprietoverdader> si me gustaria
<ofprietoverdader> pero BrayanBautista o se le daña algo o le da miedo XD
<JHOSMAN> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/SFD/sfd2013
<BartOC3> hasta ahora en bogota....
<julianarmando> Solo bogota? :O
<BartOC3> en ctg lo va a realizar una universidad me voy a poner encontacto con ellos para participar... con conferencias y ayudar en las instalaciones...
<BartOC3> para este evento no he hablado con los demas miembros de la costa si van a participar en sfd
<BartOC3> se que barranquilla no va hacer sfd
<DonChichi1> JHOSMAN: hola
<DonChichi1> Esta comiendo
<DonChichi1> jajaja
<JHOSMAN> de igual manera se informó por la lista pero ninguna ciudad ha reportado
<DonChichi1> JHOSMAN: el SFD se callo
<linux-redstone> ???????????
<DonChichi1> practicamente en cartagena como que no lo van hacer
<BartOC3> DonChichi1:  usted queria que llegara el tema...
<JHOSMAN> bueno solo Bog
<DonChichi1> en neiva tampoco
<DonChichi1> el sogamoso no se pero me dicen que tampoco
<DonChichi1> en ibague la ser en oct
<JHOSMAN> =S
<DonChichi1> en bogota en 2 dias
<DonChichi1> 27 y 28
<DonChichi1> soy voluntario en la organizacion y ubuntuco nos ha colaborado bastante en difusion
<DonChichi1> en bogota
<JHOSMAN> vean http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013/Colombia
<DonChichi1> pero aun no han enviado ninguna charla o taller
<DonChichi1> UbuntuColombia
<BrayanBautista> yo daré una charla a nombre de UbuntuCo
<BartOC3> uy gravde DonChichi1 que UCo no tenga charla
<BrayanBautista> perdón taller.
<julianarmando> Pero eso que hay en la wiki es como si alguien lo hubiera cogido y lo hubiera puesto sin mas ni mas, porque en bucaramanga e ibague no hay nada de info
<DonChichi1> BrayanBautista: re bien
<JHOSMAN> umm
<JHOSMAN> bueno solo bog y ya
<DonChichi1> y andresmauriciomu va dar charla
<JHOSMAN> sigamos
<JHOSMAN> rapido!
<ofprietoverdader> que falta?
<DonChichi1> De las demas cuidades ni idea
<JHOSMAN> Reporte Mensual o anual ‒ Andres Mujica @ lun, 26 ago. 2013 19:42 UTC
<JHOSMAN> se fue
<JHOSMAN> y otros.. xD
<BartOC3> bueno creo q por hoy terminamos...  o algo mas para terminar ??
<DonChichi1> Una recomendacion sean congruentes con fechas en eventos
<JHOSMAN> BartOC3: contactar a DrupalCO
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN:  puedo faciliar los datos.. de DrupalCo.. para que se pongan le pregunten lo que quieran...
<JHOSMAN> mmm
<JHOSMAN> ya busque en FB
<BartOC3> no pero los correos y el grupo que tienen... en fb
<JHOSMAN> bueno pasemelos al correo privado
<BartOC3> perfecto JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> EndMettin!
<BartOC3> algo mas señores... ?
<ofprietoverdader> no de mi lado :D
<linux-redstone> no
<JHOSMAN> EndMeeting**
<ofprietoverdader> 0/
<Fernando_> no
<Fernando_> proximo moderador?
<ofprietoverdader> muy buena noche a todos que descansen
<BartOC3> #endmeeting
<BartOC3> quien sera el proximo...
<Fernando_> julianarmando, ?
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot:  no cogio el endmeeting BartOC3
<ubuntu-co-bot> JHOSMAN: Error: "no" is not a valid command.
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN:  haslo tu para ver
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot: #endmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> JHOSMAN: Error: "#endmeeting" is not a valid command.
<julianarmando> no nada, na mas !
<JHOSMAN> cF
<JHOSMAN> a mi no me jeda
<JHOSMAN> #endmeeting
<JHOSMAN> pf
<Fernando_> #endmeeting
<BartOC3> alguien que lo tire para ver a quien le quedo
<BartOC3> jeje
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot: despierta!
<ubuntu-co-bot> JHOSMAN: Error: "despierta!" is not a valid command.
<Fernando_> ubuntu-co-bot,: #endmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> Fernando_: Error: "#endmeeting" is not a valid command.
<BartOC3> bueno señores nos vemos!! mañana envio el acta..
<BartOC3> ubuntu-co-bot: #endmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> BartOC3: Error: "#endmeeting" is not a valid command.
<JHOSMAN> xD
<BartOC3> ubuntu-co-bot:  ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> pong
<JHOSMAN> man ubuntu-co-bot
<BartOC3> #endmeeting
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot: --help
<ubuntu-co-bot> JHOSMAN: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<BartOC3> el ultimo que quede que envie el #endmeeting
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot: http://31.media.tumblr.com/807d3cac4f64573fd794a32859b17b0c/tumblr_mhzxvzup1o1qcirsjo1_500.gif
<ubuntu-co-bot> JHOSMAN: Error: "http://31.media.tumblr.com/807d3cac4f64573fd794a32859b17b0c/tumblr_mhzxvzup1o1qcirsjo1_500.gif" is not a valid command.
<Fernando_> pero es que no lo acepta
<JHOSMAN> xD
<Fernando_> como si lo estuvieramos enviando mal
<ofprietoverdader> jajjaaj XD
<BartOC3> no hay alguien que lo tiene... porque yo me sali jaja
<JHOSMAN> nos vemos q tengo q madrugar!
<BartOC3> ofprietoverdader:  intente para ver
<Fernando_> JHOSMAN,  usted modera la proxima?
<ofprietoverdader> pff asi llevo yo tres semanas sin dormir bien todo por un prollecto
<JHOSMAN> umm bueno
<ofprietoverdader> #endmetting
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot: http://31.media.tumblr.com/807d3cac4f64573fd794a32859b17b0c/tumblr_mhzxvzup1o1qcirsjo1_500.gif
<ubuntu-co-bot> JHOSMAN: Error: "http://31.media.tumblr.com/807d3cac4f64573fd794a32859b17b0c/tumblr_mhzxvzup1o1qcirsjo1_500.gif" is not a valid command.
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN:  con el bot ..xD
<Fernando_> bien pues
<Fernando_> feliz noches
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot: #endmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> JHOSMAN: Error: "#endmeeting" is not a valid command.
<ofprietoverdader> #endmeeting
<JHOSMAN> :|
<ofprietoverdader> no me voto nada
<JHOSMAN> :3 quedó mas linda la web!
<JHOSMAN> jeje
<JHOSMAN> mañana miro si le hago mas
<BartOC3> nos vemos...
<ofprietoverdader> la de podcast
<ofprietoverdader> P?
<JHOSMAN> http://ubuntu-co.com/
<JHOSMAN> bueno la d podcast tambien
<JHOSMAN> ajaj
<ofprietoverdader> a por el dash
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot, #endmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> JHOSMAN: Error: "#endmeeting" is not a valid command.
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot: coma m*
<ubuntu-co-bot> JHOSMAN: Error: "coma" is not a valid command.
<ofprietoverdader> si ta gueno ;D aunque JHOSMAN cambie los iconos del lado derecho al izquierdo creeria yo mejora la imagen y aumenta los iconos en esa barra
<JHOSMAN> no caben
<JHOSMAN> por resoluciones de pantalla
<ofprietoverdader> #endmeet
<ofprietoverdader> #endmeeting
<ofprietoverdader> ami no me recibe ese comando grr xD
<ofprietoverdader> aa pues obvio se deben de modificar
<JHOSMAN> mañamamiro a ver
<ofprietoverdader> aa no perdon ya entendi
<JHOSMAN> depende de mi nivel de "productividad"
<ofprietoverdader> si creo que solo caben como 3
<JHOSMAN> si
<JHOSMAN> solo 3
<ofprietoverdader> pero no se puede hacer que sean como el dash osea que bajen y suban
<ofprietoverdader> seria chido pero mas trabajo ejejeje
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot: que duerma!
<ubuntu-co-bot> JHOSMAN: Error: "que" is not a valid command.
<ofprietoverdader> bye parce ;D
<DGUERRERO> #endmeeting
<DGUERRERO> tampoco era yo XD
<WilmarGiraldo> #endmeeting
<DonChichi1> ubuntu-co-bot: chupela
<ubuntu-co-bot> DonChichi1: Error: "chupela" is not a valid command.
<DonChichi1> ubuntu-co-bot: chupesela a BrayanBautista
<ubuntu-co-bot> DonChichi1: Error: "chupesela" is not a valid command.
<DonChichi1> come mierda pues
<BrayanBautista> jajajajajaja
<DonChichi1> chao
<BrayanBautista> is no vali command
<BrayanBautista> valid* jajajajajajajaja
<DonChichi1> bot hpta
<BrayanBautista> como para pantallaso jajajaja
<DonChichi1> ubuntu-co-bot: sergiomenese quien te programo??? si me dice que DonChichi1: Error: "sergiomeneses" is not a valid command. asumire que si y BrayanBautista es testigo
<ubuntu-co-bot> DonChichi1: Error: "sergiomenese" is not a valid command.
<DonChichi1> si veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<BrayanBautista> jajajajajajajaja
<DonChichi1> ubuntu-co-bot: sergiomeneses quien te programo??? si me dice que DonChichi1: Error: "sergiomeneses" is not a valid command. asumire que si y BrayanBautista es testigo
<ubuntu-co-bot> DonChichi1: Error: "sergiomeneses" is not a valid command.
<DonChichi1> ahhhhhhhhhhh lo sabiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<BrayanBautista> jajajajajajaj
<DonChichi1> ubuntu-co-bot: sergiomeneses fue quien te programo??? si me dice que DonChichi1: Error: "sergiomeneses" is not a valid command. asumire que si y BrayanBautista es testigo
<ubuntu-co-bot> DonChichi1: Error: "sergiomeneses" is not a valid command.
<DonChichi1> vemos bot mk
<Ubuntero|70147> Buenas Noches
<BartOC3> ubuntu-co-bot: ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> pong
<BartOC3> #startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> BartOC3: Error: Can't start another meeting, one is in progress.
<BartOC3> #endmeeting
<BartOC3> #endmeeting
<BartOC3> #commands
<ubuntu-co-bot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<BartOC3> #help
<BartOC3> #meetingtopic
<BartOC3> #chair
<BartOC3> #chair bartOC3
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-08-28
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<linaporras> Entonces?
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, saludos
<linaporras> Saludos SaMe :D
<SergioMeneses> necesitamos las elecciones del concilio nuevo y rapido
<linaporras> Lo sé
<SergioMeneses> andamos muy "pailas" como diria BrayanBautista
<linaporras> entonces las lanzamos o eso solo lo puede hacer Andrew?
<linaporras> jajjajaj eso viniendo de ti es raro..
<SergioMeneses> la verdad no... es algo q hace el concilio
<SergioMeneses> pero necesitamos establecer las bases de la votacion
<SergioMeneses> o deberiamos empezarlo mediante un mail
<linaporras> creo querido SaMe que lo que debemos hacer, e splantear aquí unos pretérminos y mandarlos a la lsita del concilio, esperar 3 días y si no hay rta entonces tomarlo como silencio adminsitrativo y lanzar las votciones
<linaporras> dentro de las condiciones iniciales propongo: mientras dure la votación no se aceptaran miembros nuevos
<linaporras> Como es renovación completa podría votarse por más de un miembro
<BrayanBautista> perfecto
<linaporras> se debe propender porque sean de diferentes ciudades
<linaporras> para postularse se debe ser miembro activo
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, no primero estar de acuerdo con las bases y de alli lanzarlo
<linaporras> ps el correo que planteo al concilio e spara sentar las bases
<linaporras> y luego lanzar la votación
<SergioMeneses> eso
<SergioMeneses> pues debe ser miembro oficial de uco
<BrayanBautista> Que otros requisitos ?
<SergioMeneses> y yo diria q un extracto de sus actividades, como proyectos o algo asi
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, no mas creeria yo
<BrayanBautista> Me parece muy bien, igualmente ese tema de actividades debe ir en la wiki de cada usuario
<linaporras> Me gusta
<SergioMeneses> si claro pero es mejor tener un resumen
<SergioMeneses> no?
<linaporras> una motivación y lo que haría para fortalecer uco
<linaporras> sip! me parece
<SergioMeneses> claro deben mandar wiki - lp account - y el resumen
<BrayanBautista> Propuestas de mejoramiento
<linaporras> Sergio una pregunta, será que Bart puede poner las imagenes de estadistica de la Ubucon en inglés... es que eso si no lo puedo traducir....
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, bueno eso seria algo dificil, pero se podria hacer algo similar
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, no se, tocaria preguntarle
<SergioMeneses> pero el el loco-council hay 4 hispano parlantes jajaja
<SergioMeneses> asi q los graficos en español no es algo muy grave
<linaporras> ps la verdad sería importante que fuera algo detallado de como piensan hacer determinada cosa, y no ideas por dar ideas
<linaporras> mmmm no ps me refiero es que queda la mitad en inglés y otro pedazo en español, se ve como feo eso, no?
<SergioMeneses> si son graficos no hay lio... se puede poner una leyenda
<SergioMeneses> se viene la ugj eso seria bueno
<linaporras> participar, sería una buena idea... yo lo pensé pero ash mi neuvo trabajo no me da tiempo :(((
<SergioMeneses> si esta dificil... :(
<SergioMeneses> pero algo podemos sacar
<linaporras> ps mmm como es 24 horas no? podríamos ahcer algun plan
<linaporras> bueno organicemos
<linaporras> envias el mail al concilio tu
<linaporras> o lo hago yo?
<BrayanBautista> El Ubuntu GLobal Jam ?
<SergioMeneses> si pero no hay necesidad de gastar todo el tiempo, podriamos hacer unas sesiones de trabajo
<linaporras> si obvio
<SergioMeneses> bueno no importa mucho, yo diria que las elecciones del concilio si
<linaporras> por eos digo como es 24 horas podemos tener un plan
<SergioMeneses> es lo mas importante ahora
<linaporras> que podemos realizar algo en la cnohe
<linaporras> entonces bueno iniciaré el mail al concili
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, excelente!
<BrayanBautista> +1
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, BrayanBautista algo para discutir?
<BrayanBautista> Fechas para la postulación para el concilio
<linaporras> cantidad de dias para votar
<linaporras> y para postukarse
<linaporras> jajaj
<linaporras> tamos conectados
<BrayanBautista> jajaja
<BrayanBautista> Una semana para votar
<BrayanBautista> estaria bien
<BrayanBautista> Pregunta Tecnica, Los actuales miembros del concilio seguiran en el concilio? se retiraran ? o se volveran a postular ?? :p
<BrayanBautista> o retiro voluntario ?
<BrayanBautista> jeje
<linaporras> pueden postularse si quieren
<linaporras> pero la votación será para elegir a los 5 miembros
<BrayanBautista> Pero seguiran en el concilio ?
<linaporras> nop
<linaporras> si son elegidos nuevamente si
<linaporras> son solo 5 miembros a elegir
<SergioMeneses> son 5 sillas
<SergioMeneses> :D
<BrayanBautista> Y si esas personas siguen pero si no quieren que se retiren
<SergioMeneses> bueno en cuanto a los dias yo diria que una semana es suficiente
<SergioMeneses> para hacer la votacion
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, como asi?
<linaporras> para la postulacion ps tmbn una semana
<BrayanBautista> Cual semana será la postulación al concilio ?
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, si si
<linaporras> a partir del domingo
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, esperate
<BrayanBautista> perfecto
<linaporras> hasta el 7 de septiembre
<BrayanBautista> y la que sigue
<linaporras> tendriamos 3 dias para definir los terminos
<SergioMeneses> no se si sea mejor despues de la ra aprobacion
<BrayanBautista> la votación
<linaporras> luego 7 dias mas para votar
<linaporras> y 7 dias mas para dirimir empates
<linaporras> una pregunta SaMe al fin tenemos aprobada esa nueva fecha?
<linaporras> con eso tendríamos concilio finalizando septiembre...
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, no estoy seguro, habria que saber para cuando esta la wiki xD
<SergioMeneses> de hecho yo la vi bien completa
<SergioMeneses> seria cuadrarle unos detallitos y listo
<linaporras> yo tmbn la veo completa
<linaporras> solo hablaré con bart a ver  xq le pueod ayduar en la traduccion
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, envia eso por email al concilio
<linaporras> por eso, yo creo que mientras hacemos el reapproval se da la eleccion
<SergioMeneses> q todos lo lean
<SergioMeneses> me parece mejor
<linaporras> y asi alcazariamos a dejar eso listo
<linaporras> q envio al mail?
<linaporras> lo q digo de la wiki y bart
<linaporras> o los terminos
<linaporras> ?
<SergioMeneses> la solicitud a jose si se peuden conseguir los graficos en ingles
<linaporras> iniciando envio de correo de terminos y condicions
<SergioMeneses> gracias linaporras ;)
<linaporras> Bryan si tienes algun otro punto de eso habla ahora!
<linaporras> o calla por una semana jajaja
<BrayanBautista> jajajaj
<BrayanBautista> emmmm
<BrayanBautista> el nuevo concilio tendra un periodo ?
<linaporras> momento de suspenso
<BrayanBautista> si es asi, por cuanto tiempo
<linaporras> 2 años
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, 2 años
<BrayanBautista> Perfecto.
<BrayanBautista> Existe alguna wiki sobre las responsabilidades de los miembros del conclilio, las personas que se postulen deben saber ese tema
<linaporras> sip
<linaporras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/
<linaporras> más preguntas
<linaporras> DOn Bryan jejjee
<BrayanBautista> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> :)
<linaporras> el concilio espera recibirlo antes de que seas mayor de edad
<linaporras> jjajajaj :p
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, deberia postularse ;)
<BrayanBautista> Es posible que un menor de edad se pueda postular ? (Soy menor de edad) jeje
<linaporras> Mientras Bryan lee yo me pregunto si el mantel y todo lo demás lo dejaron por allá en cartagena?
<linaporras> si claro...
<BrayanBautista> jsi
<linaporras> en ningún lado dice que no..
<BrayanBautista> sii
<linaporras> mmm
<BrayanBautista> esta en cartagena
<BrayanBautista> Tenemos que cuadrar la distribucion del material para el sfd
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, eso es lo de menos!
<linaporras> si senor...
<BrayanBautista> Ultima Pregunta y ya no molesto mas
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<linaporras> ajajja lo se
<linaporras> bueno antonces
<linaporras> mas dudas
<linaporras> 5
<linaporras> 4
<linaporras> 3
<linaporras> 2
<linaporras> 1
<linaporras> 0
<linaporras> se va
<BrayanBautista> Que dia cae el ugj
<BrayanBautista> jejejeje
<BrayanBautista> :p
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, es en septiembre
<SergioMeneses> pero no recuerdo la fecha exacta xd
<BrayanBautista> Listo =D
<linaporras> Listo correos enviados
<linaporras> lamentablemente siendo solo SaMe y yo no hay mucho que podamos definir en esta reunion..
<linaporras> asi que ps
<linaporras> podemos ir a dormir jajja
<linaporras> esperando que Bryan se ponga la camiseta, y la sangre naranjas  :D
<linaporras> zzzz
<linaporras> zzzzz
<SergioMeneses> bueno BrayanBautista linaporras , gracias por venir
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<BrayanBautista> JEJEJEJ
<BrayanBautista> hasta luego SergioMeneses y linaporras las tareas me llaman
<linaporras> jajajajja jaja
<linaporras> a mi la cama me llama
<linaporras> desde como las 3 de la tarde
<linaporras> y no he podido responder a dicho llamado
<linaporras> :D
<linaporras> un abrazo para todos
<linaporras> descansen!
<SergioMeneses> bye
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-08-24
<bartoc3> Hi
<OscarPrieto> Hola todos
<SaMe> jcqr123: OscarPrieto como vamos?
<OscarPrieto> SaMe: bien gracias
<OscarPrieto> llegando de donde la dura
<OscarPrieto> XD
<SaMe> OscarPrieto: uy hhhoy domingo?
<SaMe> que traga tan maluca
<OscarPrieto> jajaja
<SaMe> Bart y Brayan?
<OscarPrieto> la futura señroa de prieto jeje si parce
<OscarPrieto> xd
<jcqr123> buenas noches gente
<OscarPrieto> hola jcqr123
<OscarPrieto> señores quien falta?
<jcqr123> bart
<BrayanBautista> Buenas noches jcqr123 OscarPrieto SaMe
<SaMe> buenas buenas
<SaMe> bueno señores empecemos que hay qorum
<OscarPrieto> hola BrayanBautista
<OscarPrieto> esooo !! SaMe
<jcqr123> si empecemos
<BrayanBautista> perfecto
<jcqr123> http://piratepad.net/xtnzsl35YU
<jcqr123> tenemos este pad con los pendientes
<SaMe> jcqr123: gracias
<bartoc3> Halo
<jcqr123> listo estamos completos
<OscarPrieto> BrayanBautista: telegram
<SaMe> uy hay cosas alli que me inquietan un poco
<jcqr123> proóngo empecemos segun el orden del pad
<jcqr123> y vamos discutiendo
<SaMe> como lo que el soporte esta en Telegram... yo soy el lider de soporte y no me dijeron nada xD
<SaMe> bartoc3: hola
<bartoc3> Camilo si sigamos un orden
<jcqr123> segun el orden del pad lo primero es:
<OscarPrieto> SaMe: si sigamos el pad
<BrayanBautista> SaMe, lo de telegram fue algo lanzado sin consentimiento por joseman
<jcqr123> Desactivar o reconfigurar bot redes sociales
<SaMe> entonces no es oficial
<SaMe> bueno bueno dejo el desorden
<SaMe> empecemos por quien lidera la reunion
<SaMe> bartoc3: el pad es suyo se anima?
<OscarPrieto> jcqr123: lidere compadre
<jcqr123> o/
<bartoc3> Jcqr123 que lidere
<jcqr123> ok
<bartoc3> Eso ando desde el cel
<jcqr123> ok 1er tema entonces
<jcqr123> Desactivar o reconfigurar bot redes sociales
<jcqr123> sus opiniones señores
<bartoc3> Eso toca hacerlo...
<BrayanBautista> toca desactivar los bots
<bartoc3> Y poner un equipo que suba noticias..
<BrayanBautista> practicamente lo que se esta haciendo ahorita es "spam"
<BrayanBautista> bartoc3, +1
<jcqr123> se me ocurre que por ahora lo desactivemos
<OscarPrieto> yo opino que se deben es reconfigurar
<jcqr123> y empecemos a enviar noticias que realmente sean de la comunidad
<OscarPrieto> cerrando ese spam tan grande que existe en nuestras redes
<OscarPrieto> jcqr123: hay que tener en cuenta que no hay creadores de contenidos en la comunidad o por lo menos eso es lo que yo he visto en los ultimos años
<SaMe> eso es algo importante OscarPrieto
<jcqr123> reconfiguremos eso entonces
<Fori> Hola
<SaMe> yo les dije en la ultima reunion que los desactivaramos cuando tengamos el sitio web
<SaMe> con eso empezamos a publicar contenidos directamente
<jcqr123> exacto
<OscarPrieto> +1 SaMe  eso suena muy bien
<bartoc3> Exacto same
<SaMe> por el momento reconfigurar deberia ser suficiente
<bartoc3> +1
<OscarPrieto> osea en el lanzamiento del sitio cerramos los bots
<OscarPrieto> +1
<SaMe> OscarPrieto: eso eso
<jcqr123> +1
<bartoc3> +1
<OscarPrieto> vote BrayanBautista
<SaMe> bueno no digo cerrar... podemos dejar unos como: ubuntizando y el planet ubuntu... los oficiales
<SaMe> solo unos 4
<OscarPrieto> yo habia pensado en redirijir algunos al sitio oficial de noticias de ubuntu.com
<BrayanBautista> +1
<jcqr123> conclusion si algo me corrijen
<BrayanBautista> SaMe, como va con la web ya, que falta aparte de migrar la DB
<jcqr123> por ahora dejarlos como estan tan pronto se haga el lanzamiento dsel sitio se hace la reconfiguracion
<SaMe> BrayanBautista: anda quieta ... la semana pasada no pude trabajarle
<SaMe> esta semana espero salir de eso
<SaMe> ademas debo cuadrar con jhosman lo de los servicios web como cloudflare
<BrayanBautista> si necesita ayuda, avise que aqui estamos para ensuciarnos las manos
<bartoc3> Perfecto
<jcqr123> ok pasamos entonces al siguiente tema??
<SaMe> BrayanBautista: OscarPrieto jcqr123 bartoc3 Fori todos tienen acceso al sitio de prueba... trabajen en las mejoras que vean
<BrayanBautista> haha deverdad :p ups :p
<bartoc3> Same no tengo acceso
<SaMe> ah cierto que bartoc3 y jcqr123 son nuevos
<SaMe> xD
<jcqr123> lol
<SaMe> bueno yo les creo unos accesos y se los paso
<OscarPrieto> ok, de mi parte si tengo acceso pero me gustaria que fuera mas sencillo osea montar ya eso oficial al sitio ubuntu-co.com para ingresar directo
<bartoc3> Ok
<jcqr123> ok
<jcqr123> siguiente tema
<jcqr123> Segun vi el team de soporte al parecer esta abandonado retomar este tema. (no lo vi abandonado esta migrado a telegram)
<BrayanBautista> que esta migrado a telegram ?
<bartoc3> Mmmm
<bartoc3> Quien es lider del.proyecto de Soporte
<bartoc3> ?
<OscarPrieto> yo vi correos que se habia dicho sobre el grupo de telegram por parte de jhosman hay que mirar la lista
<OscarPrieto> y validar esa informacion
<SaMe> yo!
<BrayanBautista> lo que envio Joseman fue que se creo un grupo en telegram
<SaMe> lider de soporte presente
<BrayanBautista> pero sin consentimiento
<OscarPrieto> seria bueno ver eso en la lista para ver que tan transparente fue el proceso de creacion de ese grupo a nombre de la comunidad
<bartoc3> Creo que eso se debe mirar y validar con el lider del equipos y sacar un comunicado oficiales de lista de canales de soprotee
<OscarPrieto> +1 bartoc3
<jcqr123> +1 con bart
<SaMe> miren
<OscarPrieto> pero debemos tener en cuenta que el chat de soporte de telegram no es descabellado ha funcionado para su fin es mas directo
<SaMe> la gente de la comunidad se puede reunir en grupos de chat si asi lo quieren
<SaMe> eso no lo podemos negar
<SaMe> o restringir
<jcqr123> si claro
<SaMe> lo que uco debe dar por sentado es la parte de soporte
<SaMe> uco no debe prestar soporte
<jcqr123> hay es que oficializarlo
<bartoc3> Pero Oscar, ahi en este chat solicitan participación de uco a actividades y no lo hacen por la lista
<SaMe> se puede ayudar via lista de correos pero no prestar soporte
<bartoc3> Exacto Same
<SaMe> pues es complicado con el tamaño de la comunidad
<SaMe> OscarPrieto: no no.... ud se imagina dando soporte por telegram de como montar un grub?
<SaMe> neeeeeh
<SaMe> eso es desgaste
<SaMe> y poco productivo
<SaMe> mejor por la lista de correos... alli hay mas usuarios y es mas sencillo conseguir soporte
<SaMe> no nos enrredemos con soporte en ese estilo
<OscarPrieto> :S SaMe  pues al punto que yo queria llegar es que si se han dado soluciones a problemas basicos y obvio para temas mas complejos se trata de otra forma
<bartoc3> Oscar lw.pongo un ejemplo lo de la alcaldia dr nariño... Solicitaron la participación de la comunidad por el chat y no por la lista de correo
<SaMe> OscarPrieto: por eso... la gente se puede agrupar como quieran pero no es soporte abalado por uco
<SaMe> me explico es complicado tener el control sobre un chat del que nosotros no vamos a moderar o algo asi
<SaMe> siempre hay trolles y gente que aveces solo quiere molestar
<jcqr123> hay es que dejar claro que el soporte no es dado por la comunidad y dejar clar cual es el medio oficial
<SaMe> no me imagino respondiendo una pregunta solo pegando un link
<bartoc3> Eso esta mal toda esa solicitud se debe tratar por lista de correo
<bartoc3> No por chat
<SaMe> bartoc3: OscarPrieto eso es otro ... hay que hacer una campaña para que la gente vea donde esta la informacion oficial
<SaMe> por eso se presento lo del evento en el chat
<OscarPrieto> oks
<SaMe> tristemente para esa publicidad necesitamos el sitio web tambien
<OscarPrieto> soporte entonces se oficializaria por lista
<SaMe> :(
<SaMe> OscarPrieto: esa es la idea
<OscarPrieto> ok
<SaMe> pero pues no nos oponemos a que los miembros de la comunidad arme esos espacios de dialogo como el chat de telegram
<SaMe> eso demuestra que la comunidad se expande mas alla
<SaMe> y esta bien
<jcqr123> si eso no lo podemos restringir
<bartoc3> Exacto
<BrayanBautista> ese chat es mas SPAM que soporte
<jcqr123> conclusion de este tema me corrigen por favor:
<jcqr123> oficializar el canal de "soporte" que para este caso seria la lista
<jcqr123> y aclarar que el soporte es brindado por mienbros de la comunidad
<jcqr123> y uq euco no se hace responsable del mismo
<bartoc3> Exacto
<bartoc3> +1 jcqr123
<Fori> see
<Fori> ya me puse al dia
<SaMe> hay que discutir lo del soporte .... decir que el soporte lo dan los miembros oficiales y que uco no se hace responsable... eso no es bueno
<OscarPrieto> +1 SaMe
<BrayanBautista> +1
<SaMe> yo digo que pensemos bien este tema y lo discutimos la proxima reunion
<SaMe> es algo complejo ....
<jcqr123> si mejor por ahora aplacemos este tema
<bartoc3> Perfecto
<jcqr123> siguiendo el orden
<Fori> bn
<jcqr123> Organizar release party version 15.10 podria ser un hacklab. (se me ocurre hacer un reclutamiento masivo ese dia o un taller de como ser miembro) No es tanto de reclutar sino de gente que tenga interes en trabajar en proyectos y demas.
<SaMe> pero la discucion sirvio para eso
<Fori> Como se hacian antes
<Fori> que bn
<jcqr123> aporte de oscar a este tema
<jcqr123> Propongo no mas eventos de charla y charla , se me ocurre una actividad mas palpable como documentacion o temas de archivos para el nuevo sitio web o algo similar temas de imagen para el equipo; salir a jugar paintball o una actividad mas ludica eso nos hace falta desde hace un buen tiempo.
<OscarPrieto> seria bueno eso que puse en el pad hace mucho no se hace y creo que tenemos fondos de lo del flisol para hacerlo
<Fori> jajajaja pues cambiaria el paintball por algo mas cul
<Fori> pero me gusta
<Fori> la idea
<OscarPrieto> jajaj Fori cul... o cool
<Fori> cul
<jcqr123> aportes ideas opiniones...
<bartoc3> En cuanto a ese tema
<SaMe> bueno lo del aniversario si se lo dejo a los de bogota
<SaMe> armenlo uds que son los nuevos :)
<SaMe> yo los apoyo
<Fori> pere
<Fori> no mezcle
<jcqr123> pere meneses que esto es release party
<Fori> una vaina es el aniversario
<Fori> que son los 10 años
<bartoc3> No tanto reclutar.... No tanto sino gente xon ganas en ayudar en los proyectos de uco
<OscarPrieto> si SaMe es diferente
<Fori> y otra es un release party
<OscarPrieto> ¬¬
<SaMe> ahahahahah
<SaMe> me confundi
<Fori> jajaja
<OscarPrieto> SaMe: concentrao ñeño ajajjaa
<Fori> ol nais
<SaMe> una release party es un evento geek.... charlas y eso , es como una instalatom jajajaja
<SaMe> hay si pailas
<SaMe> si hacen paintball estan mfp
<Fori> mfp?
<jcqr123> me suena la idea del paintball para el release party pero pues previo a eso hacer algo "geek"
<OscarPrieto> Fori: miando fuera del tiesto
<Fori> ahhhh ese same se volvio gomelo
<jcqr123> yo me podria encargar de averiguar un sitio de paintball o algo asi
<jcqr123> saben que se me ocurre de momento karts
<SaMe> jcqr123: es q eso es mejor para el aniversario
<SaMe> ese tipo de actividades
<bartoc3> (1 dame
<bartoc3> +1 same
<jcqr123> entonces
<jcqr123> ?
<Fori> hay no
<Fori> pizza pola tipo uds
<bartoc3> Las release es mas tecnico
<bartoc3> Pienso
<SaMe> una release party es reunirse con pizza a instalar ubuntu
<SaMe> eso
<jcqr123> oka entocnes hacer algo como lo que se hizo el año pasado para el aniversario
<Fori> BrayanBautista: A o B
<jcqr123> lol
<OscarPrieto> pues era mi ideal seria votar por que tipo de actividad hacer no?
<BrayanBautista> xD
<OscarPrieto> recuerden que la comunidad debe elejir la actividad para asi mismo saber su asistencia
<jcqr123> hay un tema con eso oscar
<SaMe> OscarPrieto: podemos hacer una propuesta
<jcqr123> la gente dice si yo vot
<jcqr123> y a la hora de la verdad
<SaMe> jcqr123: tiene razon
<Fori> cuando hicimos el aniversario en girardot
<OscarPrieto> jejeje si yo se eso jcqr123
<Fori> severo
<jcqr123> resultamos los mismos patos de siempre
<OscarPrieto> hay Fori tiempos aquellos
<Fori> menos mal no fue brayan si no l me V
<jcqr123> ya fori serio pls
<BrayanBautista> jajajajajajajajaja
<BrayanBautista> serio fori
<SaMe> bueno señores de Bogota, armen algo por la lista del concilio y alli miramos que enviar a la comunidad
<SaMe> :)
<Fori> pero bueno la release party es una vaina sencilla
<Fori> el aniversario
<jcqr123> listo
<Fori> es pa noviembre
<OscarPrieto> entonces? que se define de ese release hacemos actividades de traduccion , documentacion y demas actividades que se dirijan a colaborar a ubuntu y dejamos una actividad como carts painball y demas para el aniversario
<Fori> se debe pensar en algo bien pro
<Fori> tirar la casa por la ventana
<Fori> yo tengo una duda cuanto $$$ hay?
<jcqr123> +1 con oscar
<bartoc3> +1 oscar
<Fori> Roa dice C F
<bartoc3> Definan fecha de aniversario para comprar tiquete
<Fori> OscarPrieto: +1
<Fori> pero no darle pues tanta importancia
<Fori> pero tampoco menospreciarla
<Fori> Pero al aniversario si
<SaMe> mejor armemos un buen plan para el aniversario
<jcqr123> que dicen SaMe y BrayanBautista
<Fori> SaMe: see
<BrayanBautista> de one
<BrayanBautista> pero definamos fecha
<BrayanBautista> para ahorrar
<Fori> eso min se debe hacer en noviembre
<SaMe> si +1
<BrayanBautista> +1
<jcqr123> el aniversario si
<bartoc3> Ultimo viernrs de Noviembre?
<Fori> peroooo nov son finales pa los cristianos que estudiamos
<bartoc3> XD
<BrayanBautista> chicas lindas ? perdon para donde ?
<jcqr123> la release party en octubre no ??
<Fori> bartoc3: **stiker de telegram**
<Fori> jcqr123: see pero algo pequeño
<jcqr123> si lo que didce oscar
<Fori> sin desgastarse
<jcqr123> hacer algo por ejemplo en hackbo un sabado en la tarde....
<SaMe> jcqr123: eso eso
<jcqr123> y ya para el aniversario algo mas pro
<bartoc3> +1 jcqr123
<BrayanBautista> yo creo que toca buscar otro sitio aparte de hackbo
<Fori> hackbo es central
<Fori> y es bn
<jcqr123> se hackbo es bien
<jcqr123> y ecntral
<bartoc3> Hackbo solo para las release
<OscarPrieto> Fori: si pero debemos saber que hay que donar para usar el espacio
<Fori> se les da 3 monedad
<Fori> monedas
<Fori> no sea tacaño
<Fori> jajajaja
<BrayanBautista> Hackbo esta por momentos dificiles
<BrayanBautista> entonces es mejor tener un plan B
<Fori> cano nos ayuda
<OscarPrieto> si por eso hay que usar mas el espacio
<SaMe> bueno esta discusion la podemos mover a la lista de correos del concilio
<SaMe> y armar una buena protesta
<Fori> perooooo
<Fori> yo no ando en esa lista
<Fori> recuerden que soy un pobre mortal
<bartoc3> Bueno entonces como quedamos ?
<bartoc3> Resumen de este punto
<jcqr123> me corrigen si algo
<SaMe> yo digo que armemos algo por la lista
<jcqr123> para la release party hacewr una actividad de instalacion, traduccion documentacion... algo pequeño en un espacio ejemplo hackbo y para el aniversario hacer algo mas ludico
<SaMe> bartoc3: cualquiera se puede inscribir a la lista
<jcqr123> a la del concilio tambien ??
<jcqr123> same
<OscarPrieto> +1 jcqr123 eso ya quedo asi
<jcqr123> ?
<SaMe> si a la del concilio
<bartoc3> Perfecto jcqr
<jcqr123> ok el siguiente tema es:
<Fori> CF
<jcqr123> Lanzamiento nuevo diseño Web de ubuntu-co.com(esto va con el release?)
<jcqr123> Estaria listo en unos 20 dias desde hoy! (aug-23-2015)
<SaMe> jcqr123: si... es tentativo
<jcqr123> meneses hizo ese comentario
<SaMe> pero la idea es esa
<Fori> pasen el pad
<SaMe> jcqr123: si yo lo puse
<Fori> que ando perdido
<bartoc3> Perfece
<jcqr123> http://piratepad.net/xtnzsl35YU
<bartoc3> Perfecto
<jcqr123> en cuanto a eso opiniones?
<SaMe> señores tengo que salir... por favor todo lo relacionado al sitio web , mandemen email :)
<jcqr123> ok
<OscarPrieto> ok
<SaMe> hicimos arto en esta reunion ;)
<Fori> oigan
<bartoc3> Ya una hora podemos dejar hasta aqui
<Fori> me pueden meter a la lista del concilio?
<bartoc3> Camilo haga el la wiki con los puntos tratados
<jcqr123> quedaria pendiente entoces:
<jcqr123> definir moderador proxima reunion
<jcqr123> un tema de educa libre que habia planteado bart (pienso yo lo debemos ver con mas detenimiento)
<OscarPrieto> dejamos hata aca?
<OscarPrieto> por hoyA?
<jcqr123> si el resto por la lista
<jcqr123> voy a hacer la wiki y les envio un correo entonces
<jcqr123> con eso
<BrayanBautista> perfecto
<jcqr123> ok que esten bien señores
<jcqr123> estamos hablando
<OscarPrieto> buena noches a todos
<jcqr123> **yao ming sticker**
<Fori> digale roa
<OscarPrieto> quit
